# Pricing Commercial Shingle tear



## jhogan0101 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in the Philadelphia area and i'm trying to price a job correctly. 
I'm pricing an apt complex and not sure what the avg total price per sq is for ripping dimensionals, and installing timberline/30#/ice&water/dripedge, walkable
I don't want go in too high and blow myself out of the water.
I'm charging about $425/sq for residential now.
any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Make a complte materials list down to the last nail. Price it out. Take your best guess as to labor. Add your burdens to labor. Add on your over head and share holder profit.

Never price by the square. If you price by the square you are pricing by what others charge, also called the going rate, also called the going out of business rate. If you don't know what's included in that square it's impossible to know what to charge.

here is why I don't like talking abotu how much I charge per square. Is that square before or after waste? When you say you're pricing by the square does that include starter and ridge or just field squares? There is too much gray area. 

http://hangupthebelt.com/2011/how-much-should-i-charge-for/


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

you'll be kept on grumpy.
lol

and for the tear off question ! i guess you gotta calculate your pack out of the garbage . how far the bin is , if you gotta walk it to the bin or ground drop it then have a laborer walk it/ wheel barrow .


----------

